# TouchOSC/Lemur Headaches & Solutions? (Tech Help Request)



## SuperD (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi all,

The last two days I've been pulling my hair out trying to get either TouchOSC or Lemur working to control Logic Pro X. If there's a better alternative now available that simplifies things I'll try that too. It seems I can't get them to talk with my system from both my iPad and my iPhone. I'm boggled how any of my searches for help and YouTube videos only bring up content that's 8-9 years old. Even Hexler's documentation screenshots are from iOS versions long past. What gives? Has the app been abandoned for something else?

Today I even tried a newer app I read about called Midimux/Studiomux. Apparently it's able to bridge MIDI+OSC data. I have my iPad connected directly via USB and it will detect the connection, but within Logic the Input Port is stuck on 7000 even though I have 8000 set on the iPad. Logic won't let me change it. So I tried changing the setting on the iPad to 7000 and it still won't work. The reason I'm trying direct USB connection is because it seems like TouchOSC Bridge doesn't detect my devices on my apartment buildings wifi network. I just don't understand why this is turning out to be so complicated. What am I missing??

By the way, I've tried all the same with Lemur. The Lemur Daemon won't detect my iPad even though it's plugged in. I'm about ready to give up. Hope someone here can help out.


----------



## Nicholas (Apr 12, 2020)

For the Lemur / TouchOSC thing you're definitely doing something wrong, I just set it up for my dad a few weeks ago (before the corona quarantine). 

That said, as the apps are outdated, you'd definitely get something working by programming it yourself in a simple language (maybe Swift). We used TouchDesigner to custom-program a touchscreen solution and by running it on another computer, it's just a network MIDI-connection that can be seen by Cubase / KB Maestro / stuff. You could also do it via a MIDI-Loopback on the same machine.


----------



## MatthewVere (Apr 12, 2020)

Check out Metagrid.


----------



## SuperD (Apr 12, 2020)

Yeah, I had taken a quick look at their preview but didn't see any screenshots or video that showed CC sliders/faders, only a grid of shortcut buttons. Can it do this? Would be good to know before dropping $40. I want to be able to have control over Expression, Dynamics, Vibrato. Thanks.


----------



## MatthewVere (Apr 12, 2020)

SuperD said:


> Yeah, I had taken a quick look at their preview but didn't see any screenshots or video that showed CC sliders/faders, only a grid of shortcut buttons. Can it do this? Would be good to know before dropping $40. I want to be able to have control over Expression, Dynamics, Vibrato. Thanks.



It doesn't, you're right. However, they have just released a new app for iPhone that does have fader control. I think it's called Meta Pad?


----------



## Epimetheus1707 (Apr 16, 2020)

Sorry, to hear you're having trouble. I'm using TouchOSC myself controlling Logic, Sibelius and Keyboard Maestro, so I might be able to help!

What is your goal in using a touch surface with Logic? 
There are a couple of strategies you can employ when integrating TouchOSC, so it would be great to know what you want to do with it, then we'll go on from there.


----------



## SuperD (Apr 17, 2020)

Thanks.
My initial objection is just to use TouchOSC for my Expression & Dynamics controllers, using my iPad for the faders. But I missing some part of the configuration that will allow my computer and iPad to communicate properly, i.e..TouchOSC Bridge+Logic.

If we can overcome this, then I'll be keen to hear about how else you've implemented it with Sibelius and Keyboard Maestro.


----------



## Epimetheus1707 (Apr 17, 2020)

If you want TouchOSC to send midi to record it on tracks, it will go through TouchOSC Bridge.

- Make sure that TouchOSC is connected to it via USB or Wifi, by going to the top right and checking the TouchOSC Bridge setting in Connections.

- In Logic go to Preferences, Midi, Inputs and make sure that is set to receive midi from TouchOSC Bridge.

- When you set up your faders in TouchOSC Editor, make sure that your faders actually do send midi. In the tabs on the left side, go to Midi and enable that checkbox (see attachment). Then you can actually determine what CC number the fader should generate.

Does that help?


----------



## Manaberry (Apr 17, 2020)

SuperD said:


> If there's a better alternative now available that simplifies things I'll try that too.



If you haven't seen it yet, there is OSC: https://vi-control.net/community/th...l-an-alternative-to-lemur-and-touchosc.72643/

It's a free software and you can do whatever you want. (and you know what? it's updated quite frequently) It's a server running on your domestic network. So every device connected can become a controller.

Best


----------



## SuperD (Apr 22, 2020)

Epimetheus1707 said:


> If you want TouchOSC to send midi to record it on tracks, it will go through TouchOSC Bridge.
> 
> - Make sure that TouchOSC is connected to it via USB or Wifi, by going to the top right and checking the TouchOSC Bridge setting in Connections.
> 
> ...



Bridge is where the problem persists for me. It will not reliably connect via USB or wifi. I've had it connect once or twice before and my controllers were functioning within Logic but something has changed in the settings and I can't seem to figure out what. Bridge isn't seeing the connection at all.


----------



## Epimetheus1707 (Apr 22, 2020)

SuperD said:


> Bridge is where the problem persists for me. It will not reliably connect via USB or wifi. I've had it connect once or twice before and my controllers were functioning within Logic but something has changed in the settings and I can't seem to figure out what. Bridge isn't seeing the connection at all.



Hard to troubleshoot from a distance, but I'd stick to USB for now. Network issues could be a bigger can of worms..

Make sure Bridge is up to date and running on mac.
On your iPad, go to touchosc top right corner and under TouchOSC Bridge make sure that allow USB connection is activated. You might have to select the host when it pops up just below in the same menu.

Other things to consider is ipad system update, try different cable, safety apps that disable this communication, etc.


----------



## hazza (Jan 27, 2021)

How are people getting on with TouchOSC Bridge these days? It connects great over USB but if I switch to another app on the iPad the connection drops, requiring a reboot of Bridge. Maddening.
iPad Pro 2019 / iMac 2020 Catalina


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 27, 2021)

Have you tried a USB connection via Core Midi?
https://developer.apple.com/documentation/audiotoolbox/enabling_usb_audio_and_midi_for_iosWorks a treat with Touch OSC, and you can abandon network OSC and the bridge if you wish.


----------



## hazza (Jan 27, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> Have you tried a USB connection via Core Midi?
> https://developer.apple.com/documentation/audiotoolbox/enabling_usb_audio_and_midi_for_iosWorks a treat with Touch OSC, and you can abandon network OSC and the bridge if you wish.


Thanks, yes I have used that and agree it’s tight. The issue I have is that it takes over ipad audio as well as midi, can’t find a way to change that.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 27, 2021)

hazza said:


> Thanks, yes I have used that and agree it’s tight. The issue I have is that it takes over ipad audio as well as midi, can’t find a way to change that.


Haha yeah, it's an endless round of compromises.


----------



## hazza (Jan 27, 2021)

Yep! Can’t be watching cat videos with no sound.


----------

